# What did I do wrong (school)



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, I have a question, is having a book, Rise and Fall of the Third Reich, in class with me make me a target to get kicked out of class? 

In English class I am reading Rise and Fall of the Third Reich and a biography on Heinrich Himler (WHICH THE TEACHER SAID WAS OK) and one has a Swastika on the cover... so in music today I had to book so I didn't need to go to my locker and the teacher told me to get out of her class.... 

NO WHERE in the school 'rules and dress code'' book does it specifically say or even generally say 'NO SWASTIKAS' 

Its not like I am promoting Nazi Ideology, no one in the class is Jewish, the teacher isn't Jewish... 

I asked my dad and he says I can read whatever the hell I want and if she has a problem next class she can call my dad before anyone else gets involved.... 

My dad is


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2009)

If I were your dad I'd take that teacher to task and demand a meeting with not only her and your princpal, but your english teacher to discuss why an "approved" book got you kicked out of her class. If it was determined that you were in your right to have that book I would demand a public apology in front of your classmates. If the school doesn't do anything, not only call the local media - I'D CALL THE ACLU - THAT'S RIGHT, THE ACLU!!!!!

I know some schools have rules against any literature with a swastkia on them - if there was no policy on that I think your music teacher is an idiot and you could even tell her to read this post.

*Sometimes those who teach the "liberal arts" are less tolerant than Nazis!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

WTF!!??


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll ask my dad what he'll do, because I am really curious.

I told my English teacher today and he said, "Well in no way are you promoting any ideas or parading around the school. All you are is a boy wanting to learn a bit more." 

So I came home called my dad and asked what I should do. He was extremely angered at me getting kicked out of class (not at me but the teacher) and he said, "We'll talk when I get home."


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 19, 2009)

Totally agree with Flyboy. I'd go with your Dad to see the headmaster/principal to sort this out. How on earth is mankind supposed to learn from mistakes if teachers are banning history. Nazi policies towards "untermensch" were abhorrent but that's precisely why they MUST be remembered, to remaind us all that even democratically elected government can, under the right conditions, spiral out of control. To ban a student for having a history book with a swastika on the cover is, frankly, puerile - but then so is the removal of swastika decals from model kits.

I trust your Dad is as proud of you for studying as I would be of one of my boys. Too many people, of all ages, succumb to the inane drivel of reality TV and other media-driven garbage. I applaud you for actually taking the time to study and learn.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Do exactly what Joe says and accept nothing less that what he states as a solution. If she was offended by the book she could have asked you to put them out of her sight. A agree that the liberal leaning population in this country are just as intolerant, if nto more so than they accuse the right leaners of being.
Good lu


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2009)

Same here Harrison. I agree with FlyboyJ. Let'em have it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe you should call Bill O'Reilly. He covers this kind of stuff on FOX and he will take the dopey school officials to task.

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2009)

THAT is a good idea TO!!!


----------



## seesul (Nov 19, 2009)

The teacher doesn´t know the difference between swastika painted on the wall and swastika painted on the aircraft kit or shown in the historical book. The difference is:
-who paints the swastika on the wall belogs in jail as he supports nazi thoughts
-who doesn´t know why there´s swastika on the aircraft kit or in the historical book, belongs back to the school to teach the history again


----------



## Bug_racer (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel for ya buddy . I went through the same thing at school . My grandfather fought in the Hitler youth in '45 and he is a hero to me . 15 years old with a rifle and a few grenades with a few of his mates told to stop a Russian onslaught . Teachers didnt see it the same way as me . I was labeled a Nazi from day 1 . In a world thats so politically correct and seems to want everyone to be so understanding about different races to stamp out racism , they seem to understand so little about the so called biggest racist nation created .

I cant believe they dont allow swastika's on models anymore . Like of all the empires in the world they are made out to be the most evil . Good men served and died under the swastika and should be respected and remembered with honour !


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

You're music teacher is an idiot, follow FBJ's advice. I'm aggravated by this, why do people take offense to everything and anything; it's obvious you weren't promoting Nazi ideals.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks all. My dad said he'll send the teacher an email and ask here who is she to tell me I can't do this.. he'll CC it to the principal. If he doesn't get the response he wants he'll have a face to face discussion with everyone (Principal, Vice Principal, Music teacher, and I.) 

Then if that doesn't work, he said, well there will be HUGE issues.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 19, 2009)

The really ironic part is that Bill Shirer is about as far from being pro Nazi as any writer on WWII could be. If you raise hell with the school board/Principal, make sure that you have some of Shirer's more anti-Nazi text in hand. There is *plenty* of it in that book. Good luck, and let us know how this turns out.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with FBJ. Obviously the teacher did not understand you were studying history and not promoting an ideology. A meeting with the principal is in order and really rub it into her. "Twist the knives" as they say. The book is also one of classics about the war and you should be offended that a music teacher wants to whitewash what happened.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## seesul (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

Agree with FBJ Harrison 



Vassili Zaitzev said:


> You're music teacher is an idiot, follow FBJ's advice. I'm aggravated by this, why do people take offense to everything and anything; it's obvious you weren't promoting Nazi ideals.



Yup!!!

Specially this part



Vassili Zaitzev said:


> *You're music teacher is an idiot*



Couldn't be more true!!!

Personally , I would of welcomed something like this at school


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Roman and Daniel... I hope that the music teacher realizes that she can't make such a quick assessment of me, or the book when she probably doesn't even know what a Nazi is! All she probably knows is a Swastika is not a symbol to take pride of and knows nothing about history....


----------



## seesul (Nov 19, 2009)

And one thing more- as you propably know...I had one former German fighter on visit in my town...Willi Reschke. 
Why? Because I take him as a part of history of our town. But sometimes I feel myself as a pro nazi symphatiser in some people´s eyes because of that...not really but something like that.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

Do let us all know what happens will ya H? I'm curious to know


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

I hear ya Roman. 

I hate people who make such assessments and then think they're is only one side to the story...

Sure thing Dan!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

seesul said:


> And one thing more- as you propably know...I had one former German fighter on visit in my town...Willi Reschke.
> Why? Because I take him as a part of history of our town. But sometimes I feel myself as a pro nazi symphatiser in some people´s eyes...not really but something like that.



Just because he served under the Third Reich doesn't make him a Nazi. Hopefully you friend Mr. Reschke has not been subjacted to any predujice because of that.


----------



## seesul (Nov 19, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Just because he served under the Third Reich doesn't make him a Nazi. Hopefully you friend Mr. Reschke has not been subjacted to any predujice because of that.



Some people take it so, which is very superficial. The irony is, that the former enemies as US fliers and German fliers are able to meet. Even our Czech fliers from RAF met their former enemies several times with no problems even though our country was under nazi tyrrany for more than 6 years and the Czech fliers in case of shot down over by nazi occupied country should have been taken as traitors as we bacame the part of the 3rd Reich during WW2...

It is always the same problem- either you want to know and understand history and other people´s opinions or not. That´s it.

BTW, If you haven´t seen Willi Reschke´s meeting with my friend Joe, go here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

seesul said:


> Some people take it so, which is very superficial. The irony is, that the former enemies as US fliers and German fliers are able to meet. Even our Czech fliers from RAF met their former enemies several times with no problems even though our country was under nazi tyrrany for more than 6 years and the Czech fliers in case of shot down over by nazi occupied country should have been taken as traitors as we bacame the part of the 3rd Reich during WW2...
> 
> It is always the same problem- either you want to know and understand history and other people´s opinions or not. That´s it.
> 
> BTW, If you haven´t seen Willi Reschke´s meeting with my friend Joe, go here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html



I hear you, I'm sure that there were some diehard Nazi's in the Luftwaffe. The rest, however, just wanted to defend their homeland, and help their country. Unfortunately, a lot of people today will look at someone was in the Luftwaffe, or any branch in the Whermacht for that matter, and automatically label him a Nazi. 

Thanks for the link, I'll take a look.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't believe you did anything wrong however just do as the teacher says until your Dad straightens the thing out


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Neil, I will do that and let my dad figure it out.  

My mom says "I am walking a very fine line." 

I don't know what the heck she's talking about..


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks Neil, I will do that and let my dad figure it out.
> 
> My mom says "I am walking a very fine line."
> 
> I don't know what the heck she's talking about..


Well if you piss the teacher off they can make life difficult for you


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeez, I totally agree with all of the other posters here, and especially those who stated that very often, the ones teaching the so-called liberal arts, are the worst to bear down on those that step even the slightest inch besides the toed (spelling?) line, ot whatever you call it. Self-righteous bastards are what the yare.

That teacher had no right in kicking you out of class - well I bet you already know that by now, this is just me attempting to support you morally or something similar to that. 
If we were to follow this teacher's line of thinking, we'd also have to boycot Steven Spielberg's movies for example, even though Spielberg's jewish - he made "Schindler's List", whose poster shows Liam Neeson in a suit with a nazi party badge on the lapel! 

This brings me back to the T-****-thread, and my post about the use of swastikas on the tee that were in the making back then. It just shows how fast people are in reacting to things that they've learned are "bad", but theydon't look at the larger image, or even bother to find out about stuff - for example just exactly _what _your book is about, and what the author's _views _expressed in the book _actually _are.

Sorry for ranting like this, guys, but stuff like this really p***es me off - it's so stupid, because it _could _have been avoided with a little better/frequent communication between the teachers and the home.
What's next - that some kid gets kicked out of school for doing his history homework, consisting for example of reading Hitler's "Mein Kampf", or Karl Marx's "Das Kapital"?

Anyway, I wish you and your father the best of luck - I sure hope you guys show that rabid teacher her rightful place, or whatever it's called in english.
And please let us know how it goes, it would be nice to know.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

True. 

HERE are the books in question. I am reading the abridged to get an idea of what the 1300 page version will be so I can understand.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Jeez, I totally agree with all of the other posters here, and especially those who stated that very often, the ones teaching the so-called liberal arts, are the worst to bear down on those that step even the slightest inch besides the toed (spelling?) line, ot whatever you call it. Self-righteous bastards are what the yare.
> 
> That teacher had no right in kicking you out of class - well I bet you already know that by now, this is just me attempting to support you morally or something similar to that.
> If we were to follow this teacher's line of thinking, we'd also have to boycot Steven Spielberg's movies for example, even though Spielberg's jewish - he made "Schindler's List", whose poster shows Liam Neeson in a suit with a nazi party badge on the lapel!
> ...



Thanks BB! We cross posted didn't see


----------



## timshatz (Nov 19, 2009)

B17, you were jacked around. BUT, you were jacked around by some one who is drastically uniformed. Especially about the book you are reading (BTW- Great book to read, as Diddy noted, Shirer wrote a great series of books on the topic- he would know, having been THE western correspondent in Berlin while all this was happening).

As a suggestion. It sounds like your Father (rightly I might add) is about to request a meeting with the Principle and Teacher in question. It will probably happen. You should bring along the book that she tossed you for as well as "The Nightmare Years" and "Berlin Diary". IIRC, they are part of three book set dealing with that time period. I thought "The Nightmare Years" was a very good book, the best of the three. 

Let us know what happens. But you were definitely jerked around and I doubt this thing is going to stand.

PS- I had a similar thing happen some time back but with different circumstances. About 15 years ago, I had a party at my house. A friend of mine came over and she brought along a German guy who was visiting for work. He saw the same book on my book shelf. The Swastika caught him totally offguard and he had a similar reaction. He said as much to my friend, that the symbol was illegal in Germany and he wanted to know if I was a Nazi or something (bit akward). Luckily, my friend, on top of being more than a little drunk, was pretty laid back and she said no way. Told me and I showed him the book, explained as much. It all blew over and was a laugh. 

Something to think about. It may come down to a stupid misunderstanding (without getting to far into whom is stupid).


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks! If I can get the books in time I'll definitely bring them. I hope this blows over but if it doesn't I am not willing to let there decision contradict the schools policy


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2009)

A smart teacher would have called you aside and asked what was with the books. Tell her that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll tell my dad to put it in the letter. Thanks


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2009)

Dollars to nickels the music teacher does not know what those books are about and even who Himmler was. If I were your dad I'd be knocking a door down to do a face to face. Man to think I used to doodle tanks,planes etc with all soughts of insignia on my school books and nobody gave it a second glance.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope its sorted out Harrison. Yet another example of how little knowledge is a dangerous thing. 

I went to a school that was pretty rough and the last thing someone would sent out the room for would be reading. 

Cheers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Torch and Alex! My dad is going to send the letter very soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm I the only one seeing the ironay of a teacher banning a book, just like a certain "organization" used to???


Of course, you can always post her e-mail addy.....MuHahahahahahaha


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2009)

I think your Dad is handling this very well, Harrison. No need to publicly drag her out of the classroom and humiliate her (at least not yet). All that would do would be to get her on the defensive, at which point she will NEVER apologize and admit she was wrong, and could very well lead to you having a very rough year in her class. Start small....quiet conference with teacher/principal, don't yell and scream and carry on, just a rational discussion of what the book is about and why you had it in the first place. If that doesn't work, and she's one of FBJ's artsy-fartsy nutcases, then bring it up to the school board. If they're too bound up in "oh holy crap that's a swastica we don't want to hear any more beyond that one minor fact" mentality, THEN call the press. The newspaper boys will eat this up!

Oh, and on another note, I've gotten in to the habit of taking the dust jackets off my books, more to protect the book than to hide what I'm reading (people will ask, I'll tell em!). That might spare you some misunderstandings at school in the future. And keep your dustjackets from getting shredded, if your backpack is anything like mine!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks RA. I really didn't think of taking it off. I just found something!! I have a book about aircraft from the school library out and on the tail of an Me-109 is a big fat SWASTIKA. So they can't tell me anything about not having this book when a school owned book has it!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks RA. I really didn't think of taking it off. I just found something!! I have a book about aircraft from the school library out and on the tail of an Me-109 is a big fat SWASTIKA. So they can't tell me anything about not having this book when a school owned book has it!



LMAO!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2009)

BTW - I own both books


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope everything turns out well for you Harrison. Like Heinz, I went to a school where the last thing you would be thrown out for was reading. Taking a trip down memory lane now lol I remember when I was in class (can't remember which one) and I was reading Maus by Art Spiegelmen and as we know it has a big swastika on the front, and the book was in plain view on my desk. The teacher didn't really give it a second glance. Just an example of different teachers handle things I spose. The only thing I got in trouble for as reading it when I was supposed to be doing my schoolwork! 

Pardon the pun here, but if it doesn't work out for you, do as Joe said and throw the book at her!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

I love them both so far  

Dad sent a very subtle email for the facts that says. 

Hi Ms. *******

Can you please explain to me what happened that involved my son heaving to leave the classroom? 


He just wants facts and said if it isn't a response to his liking we'll go from there.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2009)

Maus.....just finished reading both of those. VERY good books!


----------



## parsifal (Nov 19, 2009)

Have not read all posts, but as someone pointed out, the offending book is actually anti-nazi in its general posture. one has to ask if the music teacher is a pro-nazi objecting to the Nazis being suppressed.

If she is objecting on the grounds the book is pro-nazi, she should read the book first

Display of overtly nazi symbols is banned in Germany (for obvious reasons) , but nowhere else. Germany is a real problem for boardgamers, because simulation on WWII invariably have images of nazi paraphanalia on them. This instantly attracts a potential ban in that country. Its a silly rule, in my opinion


----------



## Amsel (Nov 19, 2009)

You should have had a book with Che's face or a red star. Those images are en vogue. Especially among the the teachers unions. 

I feel bad for you. Probably not much can be done about it though.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> stuff like this really p***es me off - it's so stupid



Yup!!

I'd love to be your fathers position Harrison

Let the swearing begin! 

All seriousness , it sounds like your fathers handling it well , getting the facts then going from there

Keep us informed mate


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2009)

What a sad story H. It's as your English teacher said, you are just a person who wants to learn more and your choice of book should not come into question. This book is about history and a very significant part of modern history that still impacts on today's society. Also the impact of the shutout on your emotions and feeling would have been hurtful. I hope that your Dad's cool and calm manner in handling this incident will soon get an effective and agreeable resolution that will give you peace of mind and that it includes an apology from the teacher in question. Good luck mate, to you and your Dad and keep reading, it's a great book.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the title of the book says it all: "The Rise AND Fall of the Third Reich" (excellent book by the way, good choice)

Even to the casual observer, that title indicates the timeline of Nazi Germany...so does this "alledged" teacher live in a total vacuum?

I think that this PC society is getting a little too far out into left field for it's own good. Knee-jerk reactions like hers can be dangerous.

Hope your Dad gets this sorted out!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am bringing my books to school incase I get called to the main office and the school book with a swastika. But if I get called down without my dad knowing, he is going to be P-I-S-S-E-D


----------



## jamierd (Nov 20, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with anything you have done H if the teacher is so narrow minded as to believe reading these books makes you some sort of right wing extremist then she needs to be sent back to school herself . send her to me i will educate her "the old irish way "


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure!!


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

What you did wrong: nothing. Unfortunately 'one bad apple spoils the bunch' - due to the existence of skinheads and neo-Nazis in this world, anyone who reads up on such subjects is automatically classed as such...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe, if you tell your teacher that Mao Tse-Tung is your "favorite political philosopher" all will be forgiven.  

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd keep a close eye on how this "Teacher" grades you in her class from here on out as well.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finished reading all the posts. WOW!! Harrison, I'm really sorry for what happened to you. I hope your father throws the book at her. What she did was stupid!!  That's why she's a music teacher, and not a history teacher. 
Funny thing, when I was still in high school, we had a guy in French class who was reading Mein Kampf. My French teacher see's this, but she doesn't throw him out. Instead, she supports him in reading Mein Kampf, saying that it is one of the best ways to get into the mind of Hitler and his ideology (Thank you Madame Bileca, I wish more teachers were like you!). 
I hope all goes well Harrison! And, if you want to know about crazy teachers like this, just ask Vassili about one of his old Spanish teachers. Boy, he'll have a few whoopers for you.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 20, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Just finished reading all the posts. WOW!! Harrison, I'm really sorry for what happened to you. I hope your father throws the book at her. What she did was stupid!!  That's why she's a music teacher, and not a history teacher.
> Funny thing, when I was still in high school, we had a guy in French class who was reading Mein Kampf. My French teacher see's this, but she doesn't throw him out. Instead, she supports him in reading Mein Kampf, saying that it is one of the best ways to get into the mind of Hitler and his ideology (Thank you Madame Bileca, I wish more teachers were like you!).
> I hope all goes well Harrison! And, if you want to know about crazy teachers like this, just ask Vassili about one of his old Spanish teachers. Boy, he'll have a few whoopers for you.



Don't remind me, bad times.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Nov 20, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Don't remind me, bad times.



Whoops, sorry bro!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 20, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Whoops, sorry bro!



Ah, you're not sorry.


----------



## DBII (Nov 20, 2009)

H man, I hope that you learn the big picture here. You stand up for yourself when you are done wrong. You do not have to accept the PC view of the world. You may want to google a couple of the book reviews for the meeting. So the school will know the nature of the book. Good Luck

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

I don't believe this woman. She says in her email," Kids were telling me the book is distracting." 

My response (in my mind) : You know what you B*TCH ? It was the first thirty seconds of class and you were introducing yourself. You F*CKING liar..... 

It's official my dad is taking it to the board.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2009)

This is total bullsh*t Harrison. Hope it all gets sorted out and the teacher gets what is coming to her.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, I read my dad the email and he sounded even more mad than yesterday! Oh.. no..

Anyways this is an issue that is serious and shouldn't be lied about. .


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you allowed to go back to her class now? If so I would find a T-shirt that states something to the effect to not violate your 1st Amendment Rights and wearit to her next class. See if that gets the point across. You know damn well that if this type had her Rights comprimised she would be beyoching to whomever would listen.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 20, 2009)

You shouldn't believe this woman. Instead of admiting a mistake and saying she overeacted (and ending the whole thing right here), she's pulling rank and trying to diffuse the blame away by pulling others in. That's pure beaurocratic chickenshit. 

Who/whom was the student who considered it distracting? You were in the class, did anyone mention it? Did the student in question (from here on in referred to as "The Phantom Student") say anything to you? If they said anything to her, when was it (as you were in the class as well). Try to remember, might ask people in the class who are friends of yours if they remember as well. 

It's dumb of her to do this, unless it really is true. If that's the case, she's going to have to produce a body (or some kind of evidence) saying so and so was distracted. While it is possible, it is not particularly probable. 

B17, whatever you do, don't overeact yourself. Don't pump this up at your school. Keep it low, word will get around fast enough and everything you say can and will be remembered, if not used against you. Let the facts do the talking. When you take on "the power" it is wise to be carful. Very careful.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Was this thie first time you had brought these books into class? If so the you are probably right in the assertion that no one had time to complain about it. 
I would expect that this woman will make up more lies and excuses to cover herself, unfortunately that is human nature.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Buck, it was the first time I'd read it or had it in school. 

Tim- Like I said to Buck it was the first time. I was in class before the 'phantom student' and I had my eyes on the teacher and no one said anything to me or her. I don't know if I'm allowed in her class but I just got an email my dad got on his blackberry and she said, "Your son isn't in trouble, it's nothing to make a big deal over, I just don't think the book should be with him." 

My dad said this, To you first part, why are you changing the story. To the second part, why shouldn't I? My son was kicked out of class." To the final part: Are you joking? Cause if so that's quite funny. 

I will not know if I am allowed in class or not until monday. But I really don't want to be in the class.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds to me like she knows she over-reacted and is trying not to have it go any further up the command chain. I'd go back to class with my head held high knowing you did absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

She said she is 'sorry she didn't have a desk to keep it in, but she doesn't like the symbol." 

I guarantee she doesn't even know what it's called.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2009)

How the 'ell did I graduate from the New Jersey school system?????


Harrison, as much as you want, let your dad handle it. I'm sure, in his line of work, he knows exactly what to do.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea, he is handling it quite well but the responses he is getting are LAME in his words.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

B17 ...... let your dad handle it like njaco said.

This is getting serious now and its better to let your parents deal with them in person.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 20, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> She said she is 'sorry she didn't have a desk to keep it in, but she doesn't like the symbol."



HAH! That's funny. She doesn't like the symbol. Not many people do! 

If she was that bent out of shape over the symbol, why not throw the book out of class? Why did you have to go to? Maybe she could've thrown the dust cover out of her class and kept the book?

Oh man, that's rich. 

But getting back to it. As others have said, keep a low profile and let your pop handle it. He's on it. You're probably fine going back to her class (music class? Why couldn't I get thrown out of music class way back in the day). When you get back there, ask her if she has the music to "Deutchland uber Allies".

Just kidding about that last crack.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2009)

B-17, it sounds like your dad has it under control.

"There are 3 kinds of people in the world - those who make things happen, those who watch things happen, and those who wondered what happened."

In this situation it's time to watch things happen.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2009)

timshatz said:


> ....... When you get back there, ask her if she has the music to "Deutchland uber Allies".



You trying to get him Home Schooled?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Well homeschooling there wouldn't be an issue  

I think I'll let my dad handle it. 

But its Monday and she seems to be angry, the perfect storm.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Njaco said:


> You trying to get him Home Schooled?



Probably bet a better ed-ju-mi-cation that way


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2009)

B17 .... think you can whistle "the ride of the valkyrie"? That would freak her out too.

LOL!

You should also ask her to check out this thread we have.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 20, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> B17 .... think you can whistle "the ride of the valkyrie"? That would freak her out too.



Nah! She wouldn't get it.



syscom3 said:


> You should also ask her to check out this thread we have.



Now there is a thought. Send her a link to this thread. That way, you will surely be expelled!


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

timshatz said:


> HAH! That's funny. She doesn't like the symbol. Not many people do!
> 
> If she was that bent out of shape over the symbol, why not throw the book out of class? Why did you have to go to? Maybe she could've thrown the dust cover out of her class and kept the book?
> 
> ...



how about this one

by Wilhelm Stöppler


Wir fühlen in Horsten und Höhen
Des Adlers verwegenes Glück!
Wir steigen zum Tor
Der Sonne empor,
Wir lassen die Erde zurück.

Kamerad! Kamerad!
Alle Mädels müssen warten!
Kamerad! Kamerad!
Der Befehl ist da, wir starten!
Kamerad! Kamerad!
Die Losung ist bekannt:
Ran an den Feind!
Ran an den Feind!
Bomben auf Engelland!
|: Hört ihr die Motoren singen:
Ran an den Feind!
Hört ihr's in den Ohren klingen:
Ran an den Feind!
Bomben! Bomben!
Bomben auf Engelland!  Wir stellen den britischen Löwen
Zum letzten entscheidenden Schlag.
Wir halten Gericht.
Ein Weltreich zerbricht.
Das wird unser stolzester Tag!
Kamerad! Kamerad! Alle Mädels . . . .

Wir fliegen zur Weichsel und Warthe
Wir fliegen ins polnische Land
Wir trafen es schwer
Das feindliche Heer
Mit Blitzen und Bomben und Brand
Kamerad! Kamerad! Alle Mädels . . . .

So wurde die jüngste der Waffen
Im Feuer getauft und geweiht.
Vom Rhein bis zum Meer,
Das fliegende Heer,
So steh'n wir zum Einsatz bereit


----------



## muller (Nov 20, 2009)

Harrison, any idea how old your music teacher is? I'm guessing she is young, and she associates the swastika with US neo-nazi/white supremicist groups. But I do think she over-reacted throwing you out of the class, WTF??? I echo whats already been said, let your Dad deal with it. You did absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2009)

She's a music teacher for Godsake. Her educational background is as thin as the paper her diploma is written upon. I hope she fights it. I love it when stupid people get their comeuppance.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> B-17, it sounds like your dad has it under control.
> 
> "There are 3 kinds of people in the world - those who make things happen, those who watch things happen, and those who wondered what happened."
> 
> In this situation it's time to watch things happen.



could never in million years say it better then this


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I hate people who jump to conclusions and have no knowledge. I normally am never in trouble... so this angered me.


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2009)

I have Wagners Valkyrie as a ring tone on my phone,always get interesting looks, tough I like it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2009)

Its an excellent piece, Torch! You should stroll into class on Tuesday (pending Monday's outcome....if a public appology is forthcoming, then let it blow over and move on, be the bigger person! If none comes out or she continues to make excuses, don't stoop to her level...however, listening to music can be so fun at times!) with that playing loudly on your mp3 player or cellphone, or the original Lili Marlene! She if she gets THAT reference!!!! And with Lili, you have a perfect reply, that it was immensely popular with the Allied troops on the front lines during the war.

Still, though, as Joe said, don't get involved any more than you have to yourself. Much as we like you here, you're still just a teenager to this teacher, and in the eyes of the school board. If you start making waves, you WILL lose. Let your Dad handle it, take notes on HOW he handles it, and take the dust jacket off the book, no matter the outcome. You can still read the book, just don't try to provoke her any further.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2009)

Certain people should not be given power of any type.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Just going to put a little footnote on this guys.

The swastika symbol is far more ancient than the 3rd Reich, it is a common symbol often seen in Hinduism and Buddhism, but it is a sad fact that the modern western world only associates it to one thing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2009)

Harrison, just a thought here...but be cautious when discussing this "dog and pony show" with your friends, too...

In other words, keep your cards close to your vest, man. This is the kind of stuff the ever-present rumor mill lives for and even the smallest thing can get blown totally out of proportion and might come back to bite you in the arse.

You're doing everything right and you have your Dad leading the charge, so you're in a good position, but don't give anything to the "other side", if you know what I mean.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

My dad has told me not to say anything  My mouth is shut about the issue.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2009)

Good Harrison. I agree with Joe and all here. The teacher concerned is more than an idiot, and I'd question her ability to be in such position with actions or reactions such as she's demonstrated. I think I'd be tempted to tell her to get her finger out of h **se, stick it in her ear, and shake her brains up!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Terry!! I agree!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I'm going to play devil's advicote here. Any thing offensive or might hinder the learning process in school is subject to getting taken away or removed from the class room. Its like that in all schools. I would understand if the books were required for one of your classes, or there was a "free reading" time. But, what you have to realize is that probably a few other kids (or teachers) in your school are intrested in WW2, especially ones that know a lot about Hitler and the Nazi's. You have to be carefull if you start flashing books with Swastica's on it, as someone might get offended by it. They migh have had a relative who was in the concentration camps, and that would stir up a lot of emotions. You just never know. People might start associating you with the KKK (which I know you are in now way promoting or are in any relationship with), and thats something im pretty sure you dont want. 


On a side note, Keep your head up, I know your dad will figure this all out, and In the end, im sure the books will be of no problem for you to take to school.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with all here Harrison and I really hope that this issue gets settled in your favor. It sounds like your dad is doing the rite thing. Sounds like the teacher in question needs to be re-educated and this time she needs to pay attention.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> My dad has told me not to say anything  My mouth is shut about the issue.



That includes Facebook, too, bro.8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2009)

Harrison, Im curious, does ur father know that uve been conversing with 30/40/50 year olds online about this???

Does he ever read over ur shoulder while ur on here??? This whole thing is a very interesting situation, and I have been trying to visualize how I would have reacted if my 22 year old son went through the same thing as u back then.... 

I was a SEAL and ur Dad is a cop, kinda few similarities there... Im surprised he has not gone down to the school and gotten some questions answered.... Email is one thing, threatening the Principal with the ACLU face to face is another....

This kinda stuff gets put on FOX News all the time.... This teacher is walkin a reeeeeeaaaaaaaaaalllllyyyyyyyy thin line drawn out on the thin ice......

Lt. Laverty, if Harrison gets u to read this, this isnt just about H, this is huge.... If one teacher gets away with this sh!t, how many more will???


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

How'd you know he's a Lt?  

I'll have him read tomorrow. He's on here occasionally reading some things posted. Tomorrow he has work so he is asleep. I'll show him and I'll let him answer tomorrow night when he gets back 

If he doesn't back me any farther (which is HIGHLY unlikely) I guess I can do it myself. I stand for what I believe was write and will not be down played by this teacher.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 20, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> She's a music teacher for Godsake. Her educational background is as thin as the paper her diploma is written upon. I hope she fights it. I love it when stupid people get their comeuppance.



As much as I find her actions rather ignorant and somewhat shortsighted lets not start attacking music teachers. I find this attitude towards teachers of music and other creative based subjects like this pathetic. To become a teacher music requires a lot of work, at least in does in Australia. I'm not sure what qualifications you need in the US to become a teacher but I imagine like here it requires a Univeristy degree. And yes there is a heaping of bias in this post as I am a musician. 

Anyway Harrison I hope it sorts out all ok. Who knows maybe she'll think twice next time.


Vic Balshaw said:


> Just going to put a little footnote on this guys.
> 
> The swastika symbol is far more ancient than the 3rd Reich, it is a common symbol often seen in Hinduism and Buddhism, but it is a sad fact that the modern western world only associates it to one thing.



Thats true Vic, reminds me of my father as he used to be a printer back in the UK in the 70s. He found a lot of border type for posters and letters pre war with the swastika as a decorative pattern. Actually interesting this one of things I've been studying this year, the power of image and association. 
Cheers.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think it was meant personally, Heinz, but here in the US, a lot of the artsy types (musicians, artists, actors) think that just because they have a gift in a creative field, that they're automatically smarter than everyone else and that their opinions are the only ones that count. There are exceptions to this rule, of course, as there are to every rule out there, but I'd say that a very large percentage are like this. Add to that universities that are teaching politics and personal agendas more than actual curriculum, and the mindset that anyone with a degree is automatically of a higher intelligence than anyone who hasn't proven their intelligence by getting a degree yet (no matter the age), and you end up with a whole lot of elitist pricks. I hope and pray that the US is the exception in this area.

Harrison....please don't make more trouble for yourself than has already been stirred up. Believe me, if you try to take on this teacher by yourself, you will lose. You've got to learn to fight the battles that you have a chance of winning, and avoid those that you have no chance at all. Don't make this your Stalingrad. Explore other options: do you HAVE to take a music class? Is there another music teacher? Could you drop music and take wood shop or something (build a bunch of bookcases for your growing library!)? There are almost always alternatives.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

I have to RA. School is so small that there are no other options.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 21, 2009)

Harrison if you really don't want to do music with that teacher and can't change subject .Would it be possible for you to arrange with the school for you to go to the school library and just study for that hour you would otherwise do music? 

Did this last year with a subject I found I couldn't stand and couldn't transfer either , so I just further studied physics and maths 

They may not let you but is it worth a shot? they didn't say no to me ( 'forgot' to ask actually  )

Anyway , agree with the guys , let your father handle it , he knows what hes doing


----------



## Becca (Nov 21, 2009)

OH HELL NO! You're music teacher is a inept tit. Have your dad handle it..just because you are reading a book to gather information?! Give me a break!! What is this?? ORWELL?!! (see 1984) If you were not making a big deal about it, or playing White Supremest..shes being a drama queen..as the art-like folks are like to do! (sadly..cause I am an art-like folk ) Give me an effing break.. Santayana said: 'Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.'. Good, bad, or otherwise this is our past.


And to the gentle soul that tried..the swastika is used in Hindu/Buddhist studies, BUT it is reversed. 

Good luck, but it IS school. Try not to make BIG waves, let the adults handle it..and just sit back and watch and learn.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Daniel and Les' Bride

Daniel: I mean I am sure I can ask my parents to see if that would be possible after this whole thing blows over. The only thing about the school is other kids are in classes like art, library, and SYnergy (Computers) and next marking period we switch. This marking just started so it'd be hard to get a class to switch to. 

Les' Bride: I agree she over reacted and is a drama queen. She made it so music is a LETTER grade  instead of an O- Outstanding S-Satisfactory or N- Needs improvement SHE went to the board and changed it because she said music is just as important as any academic. She's been to the board before. It's going to be tough but were fightin'!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Well, I'm going to play devil's advicote here. Any thing offensive or might hinder the learning process in school is subject to getting taken away or removed from the class room. Its like that in all schools. I would understand if the books were required for one of your classes, or there was a "free reading" time. But, what you have to realize is that probably a few other kids (or teachers) in your school are intrested in WW2, especially ones that know a lot about Hitler and the Nazi's. You have to be carefull if you start flashing books with Swastica's on it, as someone might get offended by it. They migh have had a relative who was in the concentration camps, and that would stir up a lot of emotions. You just never know. People might start associating you with the KKK (which I know you are in now way promoting or are in any relationship with), and thats something im pretty sure you dont want.
> 
> 
> On a side note, Keep your head up, I know your dad will figure this all out, and In the end, im sure the books will be of no problem for you to take to school.



While I hear what you are saying, I don't agree that we have to hide something that we think might offend someone. That is part of the whole "political correctness" that is really ridiculous. I work in an office that is full of people from all walks of life and backgrounds. I have worn airplane shirts that show swastikas and no one has said a thing. And even if they did, it wouldn't stop me from exercising my freedom of expression as it is my way of expressing honor to those who fought and died. (The swastikas are the kill marks on the side of a Mustang, BTW).

I don't think carrying a historical book that happens to have a swastika on it is flashing the book around. Yes, the symbol does evoke bad thoughts in some people and that is sad because the symbol is thousands of years old and the time that it was used by the third reich is a small percentage of the time it has been known, reversed or otherwise.

When one teacher okays a book for a reading assignment that another teacher uses as a reason to throw someone out of class, what kind of message does that send to the students? Even Harrison was left to ask "What did I do wrong?". He did nothing wrong, but the mixed message from the teachers does nothing to serve education or history.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 21, 2009)

Fight back against censorship. Freedom is being eroded more quickly and we need to slow it down by standing up against the idiocy.

Swastikas are offensive to many, but they are not going to cause any physical or lasting harm, or cause ones head to burst into flames by the mere sight of them.

Besides, everyone is way too senstitive these days about everything.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2009)

B17 ......as others have said, dont compromise your beliefs on this. Use it as a learning example.

Hey, you can also tell her that her actions were one step below the book burning rallies the Nazi's had.


----------



## Butters (Nov 21, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Fight back against censorship. Freedom is being eroded more quickly and we need to slow it down by standing up against the idiocy.
> 
> Swastikas are offensive to many, but they are not going to cause any physical or lasting harm, or cause ones head to burst into flames by the mere sight of them.
> 
> Besides, everyone is way too senstitive these days about everything.



Well, Amsel, it seems that I owe you an apology.This and some of your posts on other threads show that I unfairly misjudged you. Please accept my apologies, and consider all my offensive remarks retracted. 

You've nailed it with, " ...everyone is way too senstitive these days about everything.". As is obvious from many of the posts on this thread.

Responding to one knee-jerk emotional response with another is understandable, but not all that helpful. The teacher is certainly out of line, and definitely needs to be straightened out with a stern reprimand, but I don't think that she really ought'a to be burned at the stake just yet. What she really needs is a course in critical thinking to help her overcome the touchy-feely postmodernist pap she's been spoon-fed.

That the postmodernist neo-liberal PC mindset is largely responsible for this kind of foolishness, is correct. But only to a degree. Blame must be fully apportioned out to all the responsible parties. And this kind of absurdly simplistic 'Zero-tolerance'-type thinking is not exclusive to the Left. There's also plenty of it coming from the Right. Dogmatism by any other name still smells as rank...

I don't think that it's too far-fetched to imagine something similar happening in a conservative Christian school. That an individual teacher might respond the same way if one of his/her students was to come in with a copy of 'Das Kapital', or "The Origin of Species'. Much less a copy of the 'God Delusion'...

B-17's dad is taking the right tack in this matter. And hopefully the music teacher will learn something from her mistake, and apologize to B-17. If not, THEN burn the dogmatic witch.

JL


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Mr. Case, 
Harrison told me to have a look here about our whole 'situation.' At this point I want to let the board of education here know the teacher is a liar because right after I put her on the defensive she changed her story saying, "Kids came and told me the book was distracting." How can that be? When Harrison was in the class first and the teacher was sitting in the middle of the room? Also, its Harrison's first time reading the book so no one had time to complain. This teacher is fairly knew to the school district as it is only her 3rd year, maybe she hasn't even read the 'rules or regulations.' BTW, no where in there does it say anything about not having a swastika. I will await to hear the school boards decision about this, if it works in her favor, it will go from there. If they see we are right and he can have the book, I will demand an apology to my son.

Secondly to answer the question, I don't know how this will stop. I get it all the time when I pull people over or arrest them, "You pulled me over/arrested because I'm Gay/black/asian/Mexican/Jewish the list goes on and on. People are way to sensitive as said before and I am sure it will never stop. So I guess I don't know how it'll stop. I showed the board what happened, they're 'discussing' it and I sent the teacher an email saying very briefly, "I don't think Harrison's choice of Subject matter should be a factor in kicking him out of the class. It wasn't because it was disruptive it's because you saw something in that symbol no one else saw in the room and you kicked him out for that? Seriosuly? " Harrison, will keep you posted on how everything goes.

Thanks for your support guys. 

The best, 

Steve


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Well, I'm going to play devil's advicote here. Any thing offensive or might hinder the learning process in school is subject to getting taken away or removed from the class room. Its like that in all schools. I would understand if the books were required for one of your classes, or there was a "free reading" time. But, what you have to realize is that probably a few other kids (or teachers) in your school are intrested in WW2, especially ones that know a lot about Hitler and the Nazi's. You have to be carefull if you start flashing books with Swastica's on it, as someone might get offended by it. They migh have had a relative who was in the concentration camps, and that would stir up a lot of emotions. You just never know. People might start associating you with the KKK (which I know you are in now way promoting or are in any relationship with), and thats something im pretty sure you dont want.
> 
> 
> On a side note, Keep your head up, I know your dad will figure this all out, and In the end, im sure the books will be of no problem for you to take to school.



Ok. It's Harrison now. The book is for free read. If they knew so much about WWII why would they get offended? My math teachers parent were in a work camp and she was intrigued about the book not angered.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm to p*ssed off to write anything that would make any sense, other than that I agree with everybody here Harrison! 

And now I forgot what I was supposed to say....b*ll*cks!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Steve (Harrison's Dad), great to hear from you. I think you are taking the correct course of action in this situation, and hopefully, things will be resolved. I tend to agree with some of the responses here concerning the teacher in question, and it does seem fairly common among those in a 'creative' profession, for wahtever reason. The bottom line is, this teacher was totally in the wrong for reacting in the way she did, no matter what the reasons, personal or otherwise, behind her actions. The very fact that she is a teacher, and therefore holding a position of responsibility and understanding, should have allowed her to handle this matter in a calm, and private manner, not eject Harrison in a public and demeaning way. Even without the fact that Harrison had the book for legitimate study purposes, under the auspices of another class requirement, this teacher could have, and should have realised that the title (of the book) alone showed that no hint of racial, semantic or political 'incorrectness' was attached, and one would have thought that, in her position and with her education, she would have had the common sense to realise this. Even if there was some deep-rooted personal reason why this teacher was personally offended by the sight of the swastika emblem, and bear in mind it is just that, part of a book cover design, then the incident should have been handled in a totally different manner, in private, and with Harrison given the opportunity to put forward his view.
There is no excuse for the behaviour of this teacher, whatever the school authorities may say, and a public apology should be forthcoming immediately. Whether we like it or not, the swastika symbol was part of history, as the black cross, the red star, the US stars and bars, or the British roundel were part of history, and should not be hidden away just because it might offend some tree-hugging sop. That's not to say it should be flaunted of course, but I'm sure you get my meaning!
I hope you can get a satisfactory outcome from this ludicrous situation, and that the teacher is shown the error of her ways, and trained in how to go about life by doing useful things, instead of wasting everyon's time, including her education and training, on such ridiculous whims.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Besides, everyone is way too senstitive these days about everything.



A-FRICKEN-MEN!

---------------------------

Steve, sounds like you are handling it well!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2009)

Heinz said:


> As much as I find her actions rather ignorant and somewhat shortsighted lets not start attacking music teachers. I find this attitude towards teachers of music and other creative based subjects like this pathetic. To become a teacher music requires a lot of work, at least in does in Australia. I'm not sure what qualifications you need in the US to become a teacher but I imagine like here it requires a Univeristy degree. And yes there is a heaping of bias in this post as I am a musician.
> .



Being a musician and being a music teacher can be, but most often are NOT one and the same in the US public school system. Having a piece of paper saying you are qualified to teach music vs being a musician can be mutually exclusive. I knew my post would raise some ire, somewhere. Sorry. I too am biased. A nation is not built by music teachers. And in the US public school system, there is entirely too much emphasis
placed upon classes of marginal vocational/professional use (...and not just music) taught by teachers whose academic background wouldn't qualify them to graduate highschool.

I'm off my soapbox, B. Back to your thread, buddy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad to see ur on top of things Steve, so many parents could give a rats ass.....

Sounds like ur Dad has everything in the right spot Harrison, so hopefully this gets diffused and corrected as soon as possible...

An apology is definatly in order...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2009)

I wonder if this 'music' teacher teaches Wagner to her students?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

....or drives a Volkswagon.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 22, 2009)

!


----------



## muller (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Harrison, I think you should go into school tomorrow dressed like this....







Bottle of beer and all!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Totally!


----------



## jamierd (Nov 22, 2009)

i think the music teacher needs to know that her actions are being discussed by people literally all over the world from a number of nations and racial/religious backgrounds and the overwhelming concensus is she was wrong


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Keith.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow glad you are getting this squared away! That teacher made a huge mistake in my opinion.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....or drives s Volkswagon.



Hey, I'm a musician and drive a Volkswagen too...  

Hope everything will be sorted out. I'd hate see you miss music-class.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks I play piano here so it not all bad if I do. 

No response in two days from the teacher... hmm?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 23, 2009)

piet said:


> how about this one
> 
> by Wilhelm Stöppler
> 
> ...




Don't know what the tune is, but it sounds like somebody is getting pounded in it.


----------



## piet (Nov 23, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Don't know what the tune is, but it sounds like somebody is getting pounded in it.



Bomben auf Engelland!


----------



## timshatz (Nov 23, 2009)

piet said:


> Bomben auf Engelland!



Another bad day for the Brits!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Wahoooo!! I got a apology (IN front of the class) from the teacher!   

My dad is very happy too!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 23, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Wahoooo!! I got a apology (IN front of the class) from the teacher!
> 
> My dad is very happy too!



Good!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Wahoooo!! I got a apology (IN front of the class) from the teacher!
> 
> My dad is very happy too!



*OUTSTANDNG!!!!*

Now some advice - you had a situation with this teacher. It’s over. Move on as it never happened and try to do your best in her class. You and your dad showed a lot of tact and determination, at the same time credit should be given to her for coming forward and apologizing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree. My dad told me the same thing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it Harrison. I hope both you, and especially your Music Teacher learned a lesson from this experience.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Good to hear. Well done Harrison.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 23, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *OUTSTANDNG!!!!*
> 
> Now some advice - you had a situation with this teacher. It’s over. Move on as it never happened and try to do your best in her class. You and your dad showed a lot of tact and determination, at the same time credit should be given to her for coming forward and apologizing.



Good advice. Incident is closed. Move on and don't talk about it with your friends. Less said the better.

Also, an official "attaboy" for standing up for yourself. If you don't do it, nobody else will.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice! Kuddos to Papa H!

I hope she gave it on her own and was not forced into it.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice work Harrison.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it, H.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Good news Harrison! I had a few teachers in my HS days who would not have had enough class to apologize. Glad everything is settled. 

Ask her is she would like to read the book when you are done with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2009)

Very good news to here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks all! The board sent us an email and they were saying on how' Wrong it was to be kicked out of class, due to choice of subject and they are very sorry."


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there - thanks for the update, it's good to read that it turned out okay.
Hat off to the teacher for apologising, to your dad for standing up for you and sorting things out. *tips imaginary hat*
And hat off to you for standing up for yourself. 
Time to look at what can be learned from this, move on and have a good time in music class.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2009)

Good news H. Now, whatever you do, _don't_ play 'Ride of the Valkyries' on the piano!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Terry. 

Thanks Maria and Terry.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2009)

FlyboyJ said it all. Work you butt off for the remainder of that class. Don't give her a single reason to retaliate. Good job, buddy. I can tell you that her apology did not come easy for her. So you have to give her that credit. Now it's time to move on.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Matt. I am actually really, really trying. Music comes easy, well that's because I play piano, I can read notes easier and that is the whole basis this marking period.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2009)

Agree with Joe, time to move on.... Glad u got an apology....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2009)

Agree with all here Harrison. You and your dad did an excellent job. Way to go.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That explains why mine has been trying to kill me!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Way to go, Harrison!!! And you and your Dad did this in New Jersey!! Wow!

Glad everything worked out and you can continue with whats really important - getting an edjumacation.....edduchew.....getting learned!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, without belaboring the obvious (that cats are evil, and don't go out of your way to rub it in...there is such a thing as being a "poor winner"), I'll just ring out a hearty CONGRATS!! with the rest, and ask once again if you've taken the jacket off the book yet? Carry the book with you, by all means, but take the jacket off so you don't (intentionally or not) rub her nose in it. Public apologies are hard enough! Besides....you'll help save the dust jackets. 

Heh. That should be on a bumpersticker: "Screw the whales, save the Dust Jackets!"


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2009)

I take my dust jackets off to save them as well, which reminds me, I can't find it now!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

LMAO Nice!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 23, 2009)

It's all just satirical. LoL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great News Harrison! Glad that it got sorted out! Kudos to you and your dad, well done and so on! Also, kudos to your music teacher for having class and tact to admit she was wrong and apologise!

As everybody else say, this never happened, move on and do your best (I know that you always do) in her class!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Wahoooo!! I got a apology (IN front of the class) from the teacher!
> 
> My dad is very happy too!



That’s great news H, a good outcome for you and your Dad, good on you both


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it was sorted out all ok.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 24, 2009)

Amsel said:


>



    

Btw, here's another proof:






"Adi", Listed as "owned by Fräulein Braun" 

Found on Cats That Look Like Hitler!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm glad that the outcome was positive. It restores my faith in public education.


----------



## seesul (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulation Harry! Well done.
Nothing easy for your teacher to apologize in front of your class but I hope she learned why do you read such books. Not to support nazi thoughts but to learn and understand the history which is very important for the future generations.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the support!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, maybe you can give her a present - you know, no hard feelings and keeping with the holidays!

Something like this!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe a cat?!?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 24, 2009)

@ both christmas ornaments @ cat.


----------



## seesul (Nov 24, 2009)

Hope she doesn´t read all those comments...8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

LMAO

NICE!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nazi Lego's


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh my god lol...


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, on a scale of completely tasteless that's a winner.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats on your getting an apology from the teacher and I'm glad the board recognized the incident as wrong on her part.

I think one of the many lessons to be learned from all this would be that if a person isn't sure about something, ASK before jumping to conclusions, which your teacher did in this case. Had she asked what the book was about, I'm sure she would have understood and not made the poor choice that she actually did. Jumping to conclusions can land a person in hot water, as we've seen in this instance.

Standing up for what you believed was right, is commendable, but even more commendable was the calm way you went about it and let your Dad handle things while you hung back and let events run thier course.

Well done on both you and your Dad's part.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 24, 2009)

Another lesson to be learned here....when you find out you're wrong, admit it! Appologize in the appropriate venue (if nobody else was around, you don't need to make a public appology...), and move on. Oh, and buy a cat that looks like Hitler.


----------



## A4K (Nov 25, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *OUTSTANDNG!!!!*
> 
> Now some advice - you had a situation with this teacher. It’s over. Move on as it never happened and try to do your best in her class. You and your dad showed a lot of tact and determination, at the same time credit should be given to her for coming forward and apologizing.



Agree completely. There's nothing braver than standing up and admitting you're wrong. Full credit to you and your dad for your actions, and her for hers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, that Lego Concentration Camp is just wrong on so many levels. Come to think of it so are the Christmas Tree Balls. Hitler looking cat ain't so bad as all cat's are inherently evil to begin with!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

This one took a turn sooner than I expected.
Congratulations on the outcome Harrison.


Wheels


----------

